# 2019 Christian Random Thoughts.  God Loves You No Matter What



## Shimmie (Dec 31, 2018)

*He will love you, He will bless you, He will increase you. *
_Deuteronomy 7:13 MSG_

  

 *Happy 2019 Everyone *

Somehow I feel that someone needs a hug, some reassurance from God, 
who is our Abba Father, Our 'Daddy'.  A hug that says, 

_"Come here my sweet child, come here to Daddy. _
_Hey, I know what you did and........ it's okay.  Baby.... it's okay. _

_Don't you know that I knew you were going to do this 'before' it took place? _
_Sweet child, you have my loving grace, my grace which abounds not only toward you, _
_but it covers you inside and out. _

_My grace is a complete covering of love completely over you and over what you have done. _
_It covers even all of what you haven't done. _

_My love.. you are my love and I have you so deep within my heart, that not this issue, and no other issue, 'trumps' over you. So my love, my precious beautiful child... "Come Here" _
_For as you approach my open arms, I will only embrace you...I will love you through this._

_Come here and rest in my arms of love and warmth; you will never be turned away. Not ever. _
_Allow my love to erase your shame, for I do not hold you as the blame. _
_I hold you only as my child, whom I love and will never give up on. _
_I am not through with you, I am not done, I am not putting you out of my heart, _
_instead I hold you there even closer. _

_Come here my love. Your name is not Adam who hid from me in the 'Garden' after his sin. _
_Therefore, you need not hide from me. I will not scold you; nor will I control you... _
_I only want to love you through this. _

_Please don't stay away from me. I will still welcome, you to my throne; _
_I will still receive and answer your prayers, I will still provide for you; _
_I will indeed show you who really cares... I care... for you. _
_Don't pull away from me, nor from my love. _

_Don't be embarrassed, nor afraid, I'm here ..."For You". _

_Come to Church, head held high. For I am, the 'Lifter of Your Head'. _
_And there shall be NO reproach against you. _
_None is waiting... only my love awaits for you there. _

_Come boldly to my Altar, you will not be refused the privilege for _
_I am 'there' waiting to welcome you there, as my child and my elect. _

_Take my Word... for this and more. _
_Come here, my child, I have forgotten what you have done. _
_"I love you", no matter what.. in 'ages to come', I indeed will still love you._

_Come here_


    

_But God, who is rich in mercy, for his GREAT LOVE wherewith he loved us, 
Even when we were dead in sins, hath quickened us together with Christ, (by grace ye are saved)
And hath raised us up together, and made us sit together in heavenly places in Christ Jesus:
That in the ages to come he might shew the exceeding riches of His grace 
in his kindness toward us through Christ Jesus.             
 Ephesians 2:4-7_

_Come here...
As God your Father... I will love you for always and forever.  
 In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.

----------------------------------------------------
Hi Everyone:  
I wrote this message several years ago and felt that it would bless those who read it.   
Some of us may have feelings of failure because they did not achieve 
what they intended during the past year or years._​_So many feel that God will not forgive them for their mistakes, short comings and all of life's cares which have distracted them from being one with God.   

However, God wants each of you to know that there are no failures in Him.  He does not see any of you as a failure...only a human being whom He loves as His child.    

God is always there, loving us and waiting for us to come to Him, just so that He can show us just how much we mean to Him and how much He wants to help us get through this life no matter what.     

Be encouraged for God so loves each of you.   He's waiting just to show you how important you are to Him and how He is reaching to perfect everything that concerns you. _​_
God bless each of you
Love always,
Shimmie
_​


----------



## charmingt (Dec 31, 2018)

How lovely and true!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 1, 2019)

*Happy New Year 2019!

Peace be with you my sisters in Christ!*

This is another year but this year I pray for you all that you will have courage, bravery eyes to see, ears to hear, a heart to receive and wisdom from the Holy Spirit to help you find the truth, understand the spiritual revelations and discern truth of God from untruths of the father of lies and that conflict, strife, confusion,  false doctrines, false religious practices and false religions, contentiousness, misinformation have no part in our discussions on this forum In Jesus name. Amen!


I have one word for you this new year;

*Deliverance*!

Why you need it, why you want it and how much better your life and the lives of all those you interact with will be better if you are living a life delivered from any shackles of the enemy.

First take an objective , hard look at your life this past year(s) where have you been struggling? What areas are not producing fruit in your life?  Like are you always struggling financially even though you make good money, are you always attracting certain “wrong” types of men, *are there obvious repeating patterns in your family tree from one generation to the other and/or one branch and another? *like OOW children, divorce, adultery, poverty, illnesses like cancer, diabetes, baroness, still births, mental health issues etc... These are just some of the many things to look for and identify within your family.

If any area big or small in your life is not producing good fruit then it’s time to look at the possible causes:

1. It’s a natural consequence of things you’ve done in the physically and or spiritually.


It’s a consequence of things your ancestors have done physically and or spiritually. (There’s more but I’m trying to keep things short and simple)
These “consequences” also known as curses could be what’s holding you back from living “your best life”.

Now if it’s just the natural or physical then please find the ways knowledge, assistance whether books, resources you can find to help you become a better you.

If this is spiritual cause then I urge you to get as knowledgeable as you can, Books resources, on self deliverance and if needed seek out deliverance ministers.  If you’ve done everything in the natural and the situation is the same or worse then it has a spiritual root.

*
Deliverance* is an essential weapon for every Christians spiritual toolkit. Just like going to church service or mass, confession, repentance, forgiveness, communion, baptism (confirmation), prayer, spiritual warfare prayer, Bible Study, Chirsitan books, worship, adoration, worship songs are important.
*Deliverance *is the key to unlocking all your untapped potential, all your stored up blessings like your promotion, jobs, talents, ministries, marriage, children, homes, cars, finances,  whatever you are called to do in Gods Kingdom on earth being free for the chains of any sort of oppressions, confusions, delays can only make you more effective in your God given mission.  The devil doesn’t want you to be truly free, even if it’s a small area of your life pay attention and turn it over to God-today!


*For those who will say: I don’t believe in that stuff, or I’m saved so it’s doesn’t affect me, devil can’t touch me etc...*

Ask yourself this, Are you where you should be in all important areas of your life? Is God blessing you in those areas or are you still trying to handle it yourself with little no no positive results. Then you not believing you can be affected, is not working for you plain and simple. Even if you don’t believe in these things or the devil, he believes in you and will always try to steal kill and destroy whether or not we are aware or ignorant of his ways, ignorance is not a defense, just ask any lawyer, policeman, or judge, steal, kill, and destroy by any means necessary has always been satan's  MO and will be until he is no more.

Also if you believe that we inherited original sin from Adam and Eve and we all know that we can (not must or always) inherit familial illnesses like high blood pressure then that already proves that we can also inherit curses from our ancestors. You can be saved, living righteously and still be suffering poverty or from poor finances, you can be saved, serving in the church and still praying for your breakthroughs, saved with family members in jail, gangs, lost in the street-life, saved and still have areas in your life not completely submitted to God that hint: will also not be prosperous or bearing rotten fruit if any fruit at all. That’s your clue to the areas you need to start fighting for breakthroughs and deliverance. Just like you can heal and repair the body or even better avoid all those family illnesses with changes in diet, lifestyle, habits etc.. We can change or spiritual family tree and trajectory by being delivered and truly free.

*Salvation is one thing, but deliverance is another. *
That needs repeating: *Salvation is one thing, but deliverance is another.  *
We can be free by learning how to spiritually fight, confessing, repenting, fasting, praying. If you want it do the work to reclaim your blessings from the enemy, bind the strongman in Jesus name those rotten, no fruit bearing, barren areas of your life and take back your blessings, good health, prosperity, promotion, favor obedient non rebellious children, marriages, engagements, fertility all blessings kept from you by the enemy and your life will be better for it. Do the spiritual work that's needed and deliver yourselves, so you can then do our heavenly Father's work here on earth without limitations of our own shortcomings. In other words, you may be saved, but the snake is still in your garden, the demons are still taking up residence in your house, so it's time to *CLEAN HOUSE!* This is not condemnation, it’s to call attention to healing that people desperately need but are most times unaware they need it.

*John 8:36*
36 So if the Son sets you free, you will be free indeed.

*In closing I pray for all of you...

The Aaronic Blessing*

22-23 God spoke to Moses: “Tell Aaron and his sons, This is how you are to bless the People of Israel. Say to them,

24

God bless you and keep you,

25

God smile on you and gift you,

26

God look you full in the face

    and make you prosper.

27 In so doing, they will place my name on the People of Israel—

I will confirm it by blessing them.”
In the name if the Father, the Son, And the Holy Spirit, Amen!
Numbers 6:22-27

*~~Lucia~~*​
Helpful scriptures

Exodus 34:5-7

Then the Lord came down in the cloud and stood there with him and proclaimed his name, the Lord. 6 And he passed in front of Moses, proclaiming, “The Lord, the Lord, the compassionate and gracious God, slow to anger, abounding in love and faithfulness, 7 maintaining love to thousands, and forgiving wickedness, rebellion and sin. Yet he does not leave the guilty unpunished; he punishes the children and their children for the sin of the parents to the third and fourth generation.”


Numbers 14:18

The LORD is slow to anger and abounding in steadfast love, forgiving iniquity and transgression, but he will by no means clear the guilty, visiting the iniquity of the fathers on the children, to the third and the fourth generation.’


Hosea 4:6

6

My people are destroyed for lack of knowledge.

Because you have rejected knowledge,

I also will reject you from being priest for Me;

Because you have forgotten the law of your God,

I also will forget your children.


Prov 6:5

Free yourself, like a gazelle from the hand of the hunter, like a bird from the snare of the fowler.


James 4:7-10

Submit yourselves therefore to God. Resist the devil, and he will flee from you.

8 Draw nigh to God, and he will draw nigh to you. Cleanse your hands, ye sinners; and purify your hearts, ye double minded.

9 Be afflicted, and mourn, and weep: let your laughter be turned to mourning, and your joy to heaviness.

10 Humble yourselves in the sight of the Lord, and he shall lift you up.


Prov 11:9

With his mouth the godless man would destroy his neighbor, but by knowledge the righteous are delivered.


Deut 7:9

Know therefore that the Lord your God is God, the faithful God who keeps covenant and steadfast love with those who love him and keep his commandments, to a thousand generations,


Helpful resources:

Some of my latest posts in the RCT 2018 and other posts in CF and my blog post on suggested books. Link in my siggy.

YouTube

Fr Chad Riperger Generational Spirits 6th Generation
Sensus Fidelium

Micheal Voris Abortion and the Diabolical

Kevin LA Ewing Evil Alters, Witchcraft

Derrick Prince Deliverance


Books

Pigs in the parlor - Frank Hammond

Deliverance from demonic covenants and curses - Rev. James Solomon

Be free from spirit spouses-Zita Grant

Overthrowing evil altars - Ndekwu, Uzor

*Deliverance Prayers: For Use by the Laity -Ripperger PhD, Fr. Chad A

Prayers that rout demons and break curses -John Eckhart

Prayers that bring healing and activate blessings- John Eckhart

Fasting for breakthrough and deliverance -John Eckhart

Destroying the Spirit of Rejection: Receive Love and Acceptance and Find Healing- Eckhardt, John

*Unmasking Freemasonry- John Salza

*Why Catholics cannot be freemasons - John Salza

**Freemasonry/Secret Societies also includes under it's umbrella of influence: Eastern Stars (female masons), KKK, Mystic order of the veiled prophets of the Enchanted realm, Allied Degress, Red Cross of Constantine, Order of the secret monitor, Masonic royal order of Scotland, Grand Orient Lodges, Prince Hall Freemasonry, Shriners, Mormonism, Royal order of jesters, Manchester unity order of oddfellows, druids, foresters (not those who just take care of forests) Knights of Pythias, Ladies of the oriental shrine, white shrine of Jerusalem, the girls' order of the daughters of the eastern star, International order of job's daughters, and of the Rainbow, boys' order of de Molay. 
**Also, all Greek sororities and fraternities both white and black they pledge themselves to and and swear oaths to false Greek gods ie. powerful demon princes, (for sororities it's when they cross over and have that all white candle lighting ceremony.) 
source: Deliverance prayers for use by the Laity. *

Forum Resources:
2018 CRT
https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/2018-christian-random-thoughts-forsaking-compromise.829389/

2017 Christian Random Thoughts

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ghts-new-beginnings-in-god-our-father.808575/


2016 Christian Random Thoughts

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/2016-christian-random-thoughts.778459/


2015 Christian Random Thoughts

https://www.longhaircareforum.com/t...8-is-not-too-late.748857/page-6#post-22140327


Prayer Request Thread

https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/prayer-request-thread.50344/page-93


Marriage Prayers for Singles

https://www.longhaircareforum.com/t...-it-is-gods-will-for-you-to-be-married.96564/


Single Christian Women's Support the Remix

https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/single-christian-womens-support-the-remix.708315/


Prayer Line (please check for New Years call in schedule or tag @Shimmie)

https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/prayer-line-schedule-updates-are-posted-here.580975/


Catholic Thread

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/the-official-catholic-thread.606405/

CC book list
https://longhaircareforum.com/blogs/catholic-christian-recomended-book-list.414/

*If you’re a Catholic Christian, don’t feel that you’re all alone in the CF, even though we’re not many on these boards (FYI: we’re actually 1.2 Billion and counting worldwide) we are very fervent in our faith. So don’t feel intimidated, or  be afraid to participate, contribute whole-heartedly for we are all sisters in Christ no matter what denomination.  Everyone is welcome to participate.


----------



## Maracujá (Jan 1, 2019)

Thank you very much @Shimmie , so needed this! Been feeling down lately, due to past mistakes in romantic relationships. It's a real struggle, but this post really helped. 

Also thank you for starting the 2019 thread, hope to be active on it. Happy New Year!


----------



## Lita (Jan 1, 2019)

Thank you @Shimmie for starting this thread,it’s good to know and be reassured that he loves me no matter what..


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 1, 2019)

All of you are God's 'Sweethearts'.   You are forever in His heart and soul.   

All He wants to do is love you into His presence to make and to keep you whole.  Trust Him.   God only wants to love and trust Him.  In our love for Him, we learn to be more like Him.


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 2, 2019)

Everything comes from God. He knew when he created beings, there would be a intentional "twisting" of His desire. Why? He wants us to choose Him, and Him first, over everything else we experience or desire.

Why will we judge the heavenly hosts? We went through refinement in this life; they did not.

May your connection to Him increase and grow ever stronger in this new year. Bless you all and amen.


----------



## PrettyBrownEyes (Jan 3, 2019)

I have no hope. Year after year the things I've asked God for has not come in to fruition.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Jan 3, 2019)

PrettyBrownEyes said:


> I have no hope. Year after year the things I've asked God for has not come in to fruition.



I don't mean to sound trite but are these the things that you want or the things that God wants for you?

Can/could you accept that maybe God said 'No' to some of your plans or that He will bring things about in His own time and not on your schedule?


----------



## Lucia (Jan 3, 2019)

PrettyBrownEyes said:


> I have no hope. Year after year the things I've asked God for has not come in to fruition.



@Ms. Tarabotti has a good point if God has said No or not now, maybe later, you need to accept that. Prayer will help you accept Gods will.
But you need to address your doubt.

Maybe somethings are blocking your blessings  like having no hope, hope belief  and faith walk together. If you have let sprits do fear doubt and mistrust in Gods plan for you, enter your heart no amount of crying out to God will move Him.
Come into agreement with me and the other praying ladies on the forum. In Jesus name pray with me to bind the spirits of fear, confusion,  doubt lack of hope lack of faith, spirits of delay and send them to the foot of the cros, begone forever Amen. Then You need to pray for faith belief and hope to be restored and you need to find your way back to trusting God and His timing, trust in the fact that Our heavenly Father only wants the very best for us in everything.

Also you can say a short prayer when you have no time or anytime you need it. Lord I do believe help my unbelief from Mark 9:23-24
And Jesus said to him all things are possible to him that believes.  and the boys father cried out Lord I believe, help my unbelief.
Pray this prayers or Mark 9:24 everyday until you feel the fog has lifted and your faith has returned.  Fear doubt lack of faith hope are enough to allow the enemy a way in and he can and will delay and hinder your blessings. Also you have to be living under Gods laws to benefit from His protection (we call this being in a state of grace with God it means being at peace with and protected by God)  and have His blessings for  you to overflow your cup. I suggest you read Mark 9 and Job 3.
God bless!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jan 12, 2019)

PrettyBrownEyes said:


> I have no hope. Year after year the things I've asked God for has not come in to fruition.


God's word is the mirror for our souls.  How much time do you spend in that mirror truly examining your reflection?  Matthew 6:33 says "But seek ye first the kingdom of God, and His righteousness; and all the things shall be added unto you." When you desire what God desires for you, the answers in Him are yes and Amen.  If nothing is changing in your life year after year, then your life needs to change. You cannot walk north and expect to wind up in the south. I am talking to myself as well.  I pray that God will lovingly lift your head so that you can catch a glimpse of His glory and that He will restore to you the joy of your salvation.  May God grant you His peace. Amen!


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 13, 2019)

newgrowth15 said:


> When you desire what God desires for you, the answers in Him are yes and Amen.


Perfect. Thank you!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jan 14, 2019)

We all go through things from time to time. Sometimes we need the faith of others to help us get through our crisis. I call it collective faith. It's the faith that says "yes you can" when we fall and let fear and doubt dig holes in our souls and we begin to discourage ourselves.  At those times we need the faith of others to help lift us up or to tear up the roof tiles and set us down in front of Jesus Christ, so that we can receive our healing or our sense of direction or whatever it is that we need.  This collective faith say "I will pray for you" and actually does pray. I want to thank the faith filled ladies of LHCF who have joined their collective faith and prayed for me when the pain was so strong that I could not even pray for myself. Your collective faith is part of the reason I am on this board today and I want to publicly thank you for your prayers.   May God bless you richly, according to your faith.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 15, 2019)

Just letting our prayer warriors know even in the hairgame they’re infiltrating.
Warning! Full on witchcraft passed off as innocent vague LOA. Put on the full amor if God to resist the devil in the evil day,  and pray for true HS discernment before watching esp if you’re a new Christian.
  1st commandment I AM the Lord thy God who brought you out of slavery in Egypt thou shalt have no other gods before me. Exodus 20:2
 And Jesus re-inforced the 1st commandment again:
Jesus said unto him thou shalt serve the Lord thy God with all thy soul, all thy heart, and all thy mind. This is the great commandment. Matthew 22:37-38
As for me and my house we shall serve the Lord. -Joshua 24:15 AMEN!

We should be asking Our Lord and Father in heaven for all of our needs be them big or small be them seemingly important, urgent or not so important. When we invite “other”spiritual entities for the things we want and need that in its most basic form is voodoo, witchcraft which are the same thing practiced differently. When we turn to anything else that is not God or of God the father we are turning to other “gods”
 In the first video she refers to your higher self which is also called ascended masters also called higher beings, these are all new age terms to make this more acceptable and palatable to us in the western world where we have been primarily Christian (followers of Christ) for over 2000 years (1500 years of which all Christians were Catholic) after being freed from the same such paganism, voodoo and Wicca Druidism witchcraft of the past. There’s nothing new under the sun, just new fancy terminology and slick marketing. This woman is actually saying and showing that if you pray do the ritual to some higher self entity you too can have thigh length natural hair.
well I come in agreement with the praying christians on the forum and we call on Jesus to rebuke these women, arrest their works of inequity, and shut down their powers in the physical and spiritual worlds forever. Amen!

Now the other woman she is collaborating  with in the 2nd video is a straight up Wiccan witch and she admits it. Also she’s practically blaspheming by stating “ you can be a witch and still be a Christian” no that’s called mocking God and He will not be mocked. When pagans claim that Christmas and Easter are “pagan” remember that everything God does the devil imitates and perverts.  The Devil ain’t playing with us, we need to stop “playing” with him and peep the game. When false prophets, witches, fortune tellers prophesy or deliver on spells rituals or incantations they have “stolen” that destiny or good fortune from an innocent ie. one of us. That’s what the passage means steal kill and destroy.

If you want to learn more about how these practices affect us then I encourage you to watch/listen to on YouTube and look at my references up thread.

Sensus Fidelium voodoo witchcraft, generational curses
Kevin Ewing witchcraft evil altars, dreams, generational curses


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Jan 15, 2019)

What a beautiful prayer!


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 24, 2019)

A quick revelation: the "sharing in sufferings with Christ" means being uncomfortable since He was uncomfortable while on Earth. This does not means we will going though the level of agony He and His Apostles went through, although a few will. This means the closer you get to Him, times of comfort will be rest periods. We work best when we are uncomfortable. Look at what happens when we are comfortable; we get lazy and complacent. This is also the reason why wealth is a hindrance to spiritual growth. Those who are wealthy have to take up their cross and seek His will daily in order to make it. In other words, they have to choose to be uncomfortable.


----------



## Maracujá (Feb 2, 2019)

What could this possibly mean: it has happened twice now --> was on vacation, needed to take the bus and was sure that I didn't have any cash with me, since I always use debit cards. Afterwards, I remembered that I did have cash with me and was able to take public transport to my sister's place. 

Second time was yesterday: my mom asked me for a pen, I said I didn't have one. Then I checked my left pocket in my jacket and I did have one with me. Riddle me this.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 7, 2019)

Maracujá said:


> What could this possibly mean: it has happened twice now --> was on vacation, needed to take the bus and was sure that I didn't have any cash with me, since I always use debit cards. Afterwards, I remembered that I did have cash with me and was able to take public transport to my sister's place.
> 
> Second time was yesterday: my mom asked me for a pen, I said I didn't have one. Then I checked my left pocket in my jacket and I did have one with me. Riddle me this.



It could mean God is showing you that He can and will provide for all your needs.


----------



## Laela (Feb 7, 2019)

Thanks for reminder, sis...


----------



## futureapl (Feb 23, 2019)

Today I am thanking God for blessing me by placing my husband in my life years ago..we are celebrating two years of marriage today and there is no doubt in my mind that God brought us together.


----------



## LiftedUp (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi ladies, Happy New Year! Can we get this section pumping again? I must say, things I've learned has helped me so much in my walk. I want us to continue being a blessing to each other and in turn to others we may interact with outside of here


----------



## movingforward (Feb 28, 2019)

@Shimmie  thank you for starting this thread.  Beautiful opening!

My random Christian thoughts........no matter how far I stray.....He always pull me back to Him.


----------



## VimiJn (Mar 3, 2019)

PrettyBrownEyes said:


> I have no hope. Year after year the things I've asked God for has not come in to fruition.


How are you doing ?


----------



## newgrowth15 (Mar 10, 2019)

VimiJn said:


> How are you doing ?


In these days and times. Thank you @VimiJn for showing true love toward a fellow believer.  I John 3:18


----------



## VimiJn (Mar 10, 2019)

newgrowth15 said:


> In these days and times. Thank you @VimiJn for showing true love toward a fellow believer.  I John 3:18


----------



## VimiJn (Mar 12, 2019)

This is so true!


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 7, 2019)

Oh lemme lemme lemme testify:

About 5 years ago, I left a job I had held for 8 years, without having another one lined up. I was not deeply rooted in my faith, so I never prayed before going to work. The result was all kinds of mayhem that would go down at work, without me ever realizing what was really going on. 

This was in 2014. It was a leap of faith. In the summer of 2016 I obtained my MA degree. And this year I signed my permanent contract with a great company. Had to work temp jobs for 5 years, God *NEVER* forsook me. At the last job I had, they fired me on my birthday last year, by mail. I went about my business and celebrated my birthday. 

During the month of July, I stayed home. I had never felt such peace. If it was back in the days, I would've been looking for a new job, like I had always been doing. I must've sent out a 100 résumés after graduation, no positive response ever came from it. Last year in August, I started working for this new company. The temp job for which I had been working, even when they fired me from the previous company, called me back. I forgot to mention that after I was fired, I still went to the same company, to bring cookies to my former co-workers as a way to say goodbye. 

Well they called me again. Nine months later, I signed my contract with them, with everything I wanted in a job. Even signed my contract earlier than was intended. Won't He do it .


----------



## Laela (Apr 8, 2019)

Yes, He Will! Awesome testimony.. and congratulations!



Maracujá said:


> Won't He do it .


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 11, 2019)

Overheard a pastor saying this and it rang so true: "We live in a world that hates men, hates women and hates children."


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Apr 11, 2019)

Complete and Effective Divinity By Oswald Chambers

If we have been united together in the likeness of His death, certainly we also shall be in the likeness of His resurrection… —Romans 6:5

Co-Resurrection. The proof that I have experienced crucifixion with Jesus is that I have a definite likeness to Him. The Spirit of Jesus entering me rearranges my personal life before God. The resurrection of Jesus has given Him the authority to give the life of God to me, and the experiences of my life must now be built on the foundation of His life. I can have the resurrection life of Jesus here and now, and it will exhibit itself through holiness.

The idea all through the apostle Paul’s writings is that after the decision to be identified with Jesus in His death has been made, the resurrection life of Jesus penetrates every bit of my human nature. It takes the omnipotence of God— His complete and effective divinity— to live the life of the Son of God in human flesh. The Holy Spirit cannot be accepted as a guest in merely one room of the house— He invades all of it. And once I decide that my “old man” (that is, my heredity of sin) should be identified with the death of Jesus, the Holy Spirit invades me. He takes charge of everything. My part is to walk in the light and to obey all that He reveals to me. Once I have made that important decision about sin, it is easy to “reckon” that I am actually “dead indeed to sin,” because I find the life of Jesus in me all the time (Romans 6:11). Just as there is only one kind of humanity, there is only one kind of holiness— the holiness of Jesus. And it is His holiness that has been given to me. God puts the holiness of His Son into me, and I belong to a new spiritual order.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 13, 2019)

@Maracujá
Your post above just inspired me to put this out there.
I just have to say ladies but can we address the strong proliferation of the Jezebel spirit in the workplace and it’s  in some churches too keep your eyes open watch and pray.
I see it how people are just scheming and back stabbing at work trying to get things their way so they either don’t have to do their full workload or try to get their workers written up in minor stuff I’ve even seen evidence of them setting people up. Then kissing up to the bosses while proliferating gossip to the bosses and all over the workplace. It’s just out of control.
Ladies we need to pray before going to work not just the regular daily prayer but specifically for the workplace.


*Ladies I bind my faith with yours and we come into agreement 
Matt 7 (ask and yea shall receive)  and Matt 18:19 (any 2 ask my father in my name. .. ) 
 In Jesus name we collectively and individually bind and cast out the Jezebels witchcraft Ahabs gossip spirits of the air and other mayhem argumentative and chaos confusion and all other spirits that came before them,  with them from all our workplaces.  We bind all the strongmen and workers of inequity in our workplaces  They have no legal authority and 
and call on the Lords mighty angels to chain them all to the foot of the cross forever to never return. Blind them so they know not what we do, on whom to take vengeance and so they receive their just punishments. 
We pray for happy prosperous successful workdays where we complete our daily tasks with joy and praise on our lips. Amen! *


Our workplaces should not be places of stress and torture that’s not Gods plan we should be happy in our jobs yes we have tasks and actual work to do but if your trained capable and prepared There shouldn’t be added stress confusion chaos heaped upon you just cause you choose to work there.


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 13, 2019)

Lucia said:


> @Maracujá
> Your post above just inspired me to put this out there.
> I just have to say ladies but can we address the strong proliferation of the Jezebel spirit in the workplace and it’s  in some churches too keep your eyes open watch and pray.
> I see it how people are just scheming and back stabbing at work trying to get things their way so they either don’t have to do their full workload or try to get their workers written up in minor stuff I’ve even seen evidence of them setting people up. Then kissing up to the bosses while proliferating gossip to the bosses answer all over the workplace. It’s just out of control.
> ...




Amen. You have no idea how much I need this right now. And have needed it for my entire worklife.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## Lucia (Apr 13, 2019)

Maracujá said:


> Amen. You have no idea how much I need this right now. And have needed it for my entire worklife.



Yes In Jesus name take authority over your workplace that God will give you victory and favor every day before you step inside. I do this in my car everyday. 
Isiah 54:17 no weapon formed against me shall prosper 

Gen 12:3 
Those that bless me will be blessed those that curse me will be cursed


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 16, 2019)

Do believers understand that Torah was a beginning, but not all of Yah's will? Does anyone actually believe YHWH will write His Will on your heart? Does anyone actually seek the Father's Will daily? His Will *is* the "daily bread" from the prayer Jesus taught. I am seeing a lot of faith in works, but little faith in His supernatural guidance.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 17, 2019)

Ladies there’s a woman who allegedly wants to celebrate the anniversary of the Coumbine shootings by killing kids. We as Christians collectively need to rebuke this demon and come against anyone trying to commit violence to repeat a past tragedy and pray that they get caught before doing any harm.
*
I bind my faith with yours and all the praying Christians in the world, we put on the whole armor of God, Eph 6:10  we cover ourselves under the protection of the blood of the Lamb. 
Lord father in heaven, we humbly ask in Jesus’ name we come against this and any evil demonic plot the enemy is trying to complete, we bind and cast down all spirits and workers of inequity behind these evil doings and send them all to the foot of the cross so they will never return.  Begone begone begone  forever!  Blind them so that know not what we do, blind them so that they know not on whom to take vengeance blind them so they will receive the just sentence for all their works. We pray that all the weapons traps plots and schemes they have formed against your children may they fall into their own traps may their own weapons be used against them. May the children be protected by the blood of the lamb, (mantle your Mother Mary) angels and saints and may all these children go home safe to their parents today and everyday until you call them rightfully home. 
In Jesus’ name we pray. Amen! Amen!  Amen!*


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 17, 2019)

Sharpened said:


> Do believers understand that Torah was a beginning, but not all of Yah's will? Does anyone actually believe YHWH will write His Will on your heart? Does anyone actually seek the Father's Will daily? His Will *is* the "daily bread" from the prayer Jesus taught. I am seeing a lot of faith in works, but little faith in His supernatural guidance.



So glad you brought this up, because it's been on my mind lately. I truly believe this is the reason why so many Christians don't see God's hand in their day to day life. The idea that God would just put all of His word in the Bible is laughable. This is why these Scriptures are so important: 

1 Corinthians 2:10

Philippians 2:5

To give one example: I see so many people around me struggling on financial terms and here I am, single as a dollar bill, with no such issues at all. When I moved out on my own, I asked God for guidance and He showed out. Right now, I'm about to embark on another phase of my womanhood life and I'm already praying for supernatural guidance.


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 17, 2019)

Maracujá said:


> The idea that God would just put all of His word in the Bible is laughable.


 He has a word for all of us, whether or not we find it in the Bible. He is always in motion, always revealing. A simple seeking, "Father, what is Your will for me today" is a great start. If one is consistent and persistent, answers will be given.

Ezekiel 11:19 And I will give them singleness of heart and put a new spirit within them; I will remove their heart of stone and give them a heart of flesh. 

Ezekiel 36:26 I will give you a new heart and put a new spirit within you; I will remove your heart of stone and give you a heart of flesh.

Jeremiah 24:7 I will give them a heart to know Me, that I am the LORD. They will be My people, and I will be their God, for they will return to Me with all their heart.

Jeremiah 32:39 I will give them one heart and one way, so that they will always fear Me for their own good and for the good of their children after them.

Jeremiah 31:33 "But this is the covenant I will make with the house of Israel after those days, declares the LORD. I will put My law in their minds and inscribe it on their hearts. And I will be their God, and they will be My people."

Hebrews 8:10 For this is the covenant I will make with the house of Israel after those days, declares the Lord. I will put My laws in their minds and inscribe them on their hearts. And I will be their God, and they will be My people. 

Hebrews 10:16 This is the covenant that I will make with them after those days, declares the Lord: I will put My laws on their hearts, and write them on their minds.

2 Corinthians 3:3 It is clear that you are a letter from Christ, the result of our ministry, written not with ink but with the Spirit of the living God, not on tablets of stone but on tablets of human hearts.


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 17, 2019)

Sharpened said:


> He has a word for all of us, whether or not we find it in the Bible. He is always in motion, always revealing. A simple seeking, "Father, what is Your will for me today" is a great start. If one is consistent and persistent, answers will be given.
> 
> Ezekiel 11:19 And I will give them singleness of heart and put a new spirit within them; I will remove their heart of stone and give them a heart of flesh.
> 
> ...




^^^
*John 5:39-47 King James Version (KJV)*
39 Search the scriptures; for in them ye think ye have eternal life: and they are they which testify of me.

40 And ye will not come to me, that ye might have life.


----------



## Laela (Apr 21, 2019)

She's dead, so...



Lucia said:


> Ladies there’s a woman who allegedly wants to celebrate the anniversary of the Coumbine shootings by killing kids. We as Christians collectively need to rebuke this demon and come against anyone trying to commit violence to repeat a past tragedy and pray that they get caught before doing any harm.
> *
> I bind my faith with yours and all the praying Christians in the world, we put on the whole armor of God, Eph 6:10  we cover ourselves under the protection of the blood of the Lamb.
> Lord father in heaven, we humbly ask in Jesus’ name we come against this and any evil demonic plot the enemy is trying to complete, we bind and cast down all spirits and workers of inequity behind these evil doings and send them all to the foot of the cross so they will never return.  Begone begone begone  forever!  Blind them so that know not what we do, blind them so that they know not on whom to take vengeance blind them so they will receive the just sentence for all their works. We pray that all the weapons traps plots and schemes they have formed against your children may they fall into their own traps may their own weapons be used against them. May the children be protected by the blood of the lamb, (mantle your Mother Mary) angels and saints and may all these children go home safe to their parents today and everyday until you call them rightfully home.
> In Jesus’ name we pray. Amen! Amen!  Amen!*


----------



## Laela (Apr 21, 2019)

I celebrate His Resurrection today, because I know He is very much alive.


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 22, 2019)

^^^Amen.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 24, 2019)

Laela said:


> She's dead, so...


???


----------



## Laela (Apr 25, 2019)

She was found dead on the day you posted the prayer  request ....was just pointing that out


Lucia said:


> ???


----------



## Laela (May 2, 2019)

While every day is a day of prayer in the life of a Believer, let's remember the Nation as a whole today. 

May 2, 2019 - National Day of Prayer


*2019 NATIONAL PRAYER FOR AMERICA*
ALMIGHTY GOD, our Heavenly Father, we look to You alone for the future of America. By Your providence, You have placed each of us here at this time in history to be in this nation. Thank You for this blessing. Thank You for America.

BUT ABOVE ALL, we thank You for the gift of Your Son, Jesus Christ, the Son of the Living God. It is in His name, we come to You as we intercede in prayer for America.

FORGIVE US, OH LORD, for the sins we have committed against You in America. We are failing You by dishonoring one another through our harsh and bitter words about each other. We are failing You through broken relationships. We are failing You by devaluing human life from conception until death. We are failing You with the division in our nation.

LORD, WE TURN FROM these sinful actions and refuse to live this way. Please forgive us now and help us to choose love over hate, unity over division, and life over death.

WE CHOOSE to live by Jesus’ words: _Love One Another_. Therefore, upon the authority of Your Word in John 13:34, “_Love one another. Just as I have loved you_,” we pray for a future America that will choose to love willfully, sacrificially, and unconditionally just like Jesus loves us.

WE PRAY FOR THE CHURCH in America to love one another. Empower each church to be full of love for one another. Ignite a revival of love for one another. Since we are to be known by our love, help us to love one another.

WE PRAY FOR EVERY FAMILY, EVERY WORKPLACE, EVERY COMMUNITY, AND EVERY CITY IN AMERICA to choose love. We believe there is power in love. We believe love is the better way. We believe love is God’s Way. Oh Lord, change families, workplaces, communities, and cities through the power of love. Raise up a Love One Another movement across America.

WE PRAY FOR ALL ETHNICITIES AND PEOPLE IN AMERICA to love one another. Lord, tear down every wall of division and change any attitude that divides us today. Bind up our nation’s wounds and may the transforming love of God lead us to the day when justice will roll down like waters and righteousness like a mighty stream.

WE PRAY FOR YOUR LOVE to surround America. We pray for Your love to surround and protect us in every public setting and private place. Protect us from harm.

WE BELIEVE ALL OF THESE THINGS, OH LORD, represent our deep need for the next great move of God across America. We ask You alone for the next Great Spiritual Awakening in America. Please, oh God, wake up Your church and revive Your people today. We ask You to begin a mighty spiritual awakening in every town, every city, and every county in America.

WE NEED AND DESIRE THIS SO MUCH, THAT BEGINNING RIGHT NOW, we are choosing love and forgiveness, love and restitution, love and healing, love and unity, and a future that will be transformed by the power of unconditional love. When we belong to You, we belong to love. We choose to _Love One Another_!

IN THE NAME OF JESUS CHRIST, the only Savior and Hope in this world we pray. Amen.

_Dr. Ronnie Floyd_
_President, National Day of Prayer Task Force_
_Senior Pastor, Cross Church_


----------



## newgrowth15 (May 4, 2019)

@Laela, thank you for posting the above prayer.  It is exactly what I asked the Lord for in my quiet time with Him this morning. I came here to post about us getting back to loving each other and then I saw the prayer you posted.  All of the answers in Christ are yea and Amen!  I set myself in agreement with the prayer above and believe that we have whatsoever we ask the Father in Jesus' name, Amen!


----------



## Lucia (May 7, 2019)




----------



## newgrowth15 (May 12, 2019)

Happy Mother's Day to all of moms.


----------



## Maracujá (May 16, 2019)

The Spirit has been leading me to study Isaac's life as of late. Been single for 14 years now and am starting to feel like it may not ever happen for me. Then I started reading Isaac's story with Rebekah, as it is one of the most perfect unions described in the Bible. 

Now I understand why they call The Word, the LIVING Word okay? 

I used to glance over the fact that Isaac and Rebekah waited 20 years for their twin boys. I had to reread that part several times to let it marinate and sink in. It gave me hope. 

Recently did some research and found out that, unlike his father or son, Isaac:

* never changed his name
* never migrated anywhere else
* never took on any other wife besides Rebekah

Talk about being the promised child. Things to ponder.


----------



## blessedandfavoured (May 28, 2019)




----------



## blessedandfavoured (Jun 12, 2019)

*Destroying the Shroud*

The Scriptures, as well as our experience, tell us that a shroud of ignorance and evil covers the world, blinding all of us to God’s love (Isaiah 25:7). Selfishness and greed, our self-sufficiency, our lust for power or image—all these compulsions obscure our vision, making us unable to clearly see the God who “in perfect faithfulness [has] done wonderful things” (v. 1).


----------



## Maracujá (Jun 12, 2019)

^^^Amen.


----------



## Maracujá (Jun 16, 2019)

​


----------



## Maracujá (Jul 29, 2019)

Have hated PDA ever since I was a little girl. Hailing from an African cultural background, there's very little PDA to begin with, yet people literally went the extra mile, simply to help others back in the days there. 

Judas kissed Jesus before he betrayed Him. Orpah kissed Naomi before she left her. And I am sure there are many other such examples in the Bible.

PDA is widely practiced in the Western Hemisphere, so far, I haven't had a chance to compare the divorce rates of countries here vs. the Arabian Peninsula, Asia and Africa. Places where PDA is frowned upon. But I have a gut feeling that I wouldn't be too surprised at the results. 

Close to 15 years ago, I was in a situationship with a guy, who constantly wanted to showcase PDA. That's how I knew he did not love me.


----------



## Maracujá (Aug 31, 2019)

A couple of years ago, someone here or on a Catholic blog made the comment that most people were getting away with sin. To which someone else replied: "It only seems that way. Stick around for 10-20 years and then see."

Well, I've been alive for more than 10-20 years and ummm...this is scary. Can some of you seasoned Christian ladies delve deep into the topic of sowing and reaping? Both in the negative as in the positive sense. Please and thank you .


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 31, 2019)

Maracujá said:


> A couple of years ago, someone here or on a Catholic blog made the comment that most people were getting away with sin. To which someone else replied: "It only seems that way. Stick around for 10-20 years and then see."
> 
> Well, I've been alive for more than 10-20 years and ummm...this is scary. Can some of you seasoned Christian ladies delve deep into the topic of sowing and reaping? Both in the negative as in the positive sense. Please and thank you .


The only thing that pops up in my mind is it's one of those "laws written in the hearts of men" (Romans 2:14-15) that other religions discuss as well. Father Yah set everything into motion, including natural and supernatural laws, that even nonbelievers can see the fruits of it. This is also why when believers' sins are made public, the nonbelievers are quick to criticize and at times, more harshly. 

What is the Ekklesia (the Called-Out Ones) sowing right now? What are we reaping? We do not fully understand what Jesus meant when He said "we are light on the hill" and not to "hide a lamp under a basket." It is not about the sin, but being His light (a demonstration of His will and active love) in the world. We need to start being "a lamp unto His feet" (being His instrument in the world) instead of worrying about other people's lamps.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 31, 2019)

Lucia said:


> Ladies there’s a woman who allegedly wants to celebrate the anniversary of the Coumbine shootings by killing kids. We as Christians collectively need to rebuke this demon and come against anyone trying to commit violence to repeat a past tragedy and pray that they get caught before doing any harm.
> *
> I bind my faith with yours and all the praying Christians in the world, we put on the whole armor of God, Eph 6:10  we cover ourselves under the protection of the blood of the Lamb.
> Lord father in heaven, we humbly ask in Jesus’ name we come against this and any evil demonic plot the enemy is trying to complete, we bind and cast down all spirits and workers of inequity behind these evil doings and send them all to the foot of the cross so they will never return.  Begone begone begone  forever!  Blind them so that know not what we do, blind them so that they know not on whom to take vengeance blind them so they will receive the just sentence for all their works. We pray that all the weapons traps plots and schemes they have formed against your children may they fall into their own traps may their own weapons be used against them. May the children be protected by the blood of the lamb, (mantle your Mother Mary) angels and saints and may all these children go home safe to their parents today and everyday until you call them rightfully home.
> In Jesus’ name we pray. Amen! Amen!  Amen!*


@Lucia … Although I'm late seeing this post, I cannot thank God enough for your heart of love for God and for everyone.   Although this woman is dead, that spirit is still active in the form of all of the mass shootings that have occurred since during this spring and summer of 2019.  

Your prayer is critical as it covers the 'attacks' that loom in the minds of those with premeditated evil of mass killings of innocent lives.    Your prayer is also specific in covering and protecting children.   How timely, for this as school begins it's Fall season. 

I stand in full agreement for it is indeed a prayer lead of the Holy Spirit.  As Christians, we cannot afford to be out of agreement when it comes to prayers of protection.   It is one of the biggest expressions of love that we can share with one another.     One's religion means nothing if God cannot use it to HIS Glory.    Again, I praise God and will share this prayer where only God gets the glory... 

God bless you and everyone on this forum.   Unity is beyond necessity; beyond 'key'.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 31, 2019)

blessedandfavoured said:


>


Praying for her...


----------



## Lucia (Sep 2, 2019)

Maracujá said:


> Have hated PDA ever since I was a little girl. Hailing from an African cultural background, there's very little PDA to begin with, yet people literally went the extra mile, simply to help others back in the days there.
> 
> Judas kissed Jesus before he betrayed Him. Orpah kissed Naomi before she left her. And I am sure there are many other such examples in the Bible.
> 
> ...




I don’t have a problem with someone giving a kiss on the cheek or an innocent hug, family or friends because I’m from a Latin background and that what we do. Now if it’s a couple they should keep their PDA to a minimum and innocent like kiss on the cheeks, holding hands, hugs, innocent kiss on the lips, and all that with a qualifier if in public only when necessary like leaving for a long trip etc otherwise just keep it around family and friends In all things moderation.
Where the line needs to be drawn is when people are knowingly in an open very public space and they’re going at it like deep kissing, foreplay manhandling, fondling, foreplay  etc,,,(all things some people think is OK to do in public even where children are present BTW) all if that is too much and really is offensive disrespectful to the woman, everyone else and the relationship.
I’ve always been told that if a couple is always or has to go out of their way in public or he’s the love of my life declarations everyday all day long and or extreme OTT PDA then Their relationship is bad, a sham, and their just putting on. Show for the public.

My fam was traveling once and their was this good liking young coule and they were PDA and OTT dramatic declarations all the time but they had. Cabin next to ours and we heard knock down drag out fights with all kinds of profanity belittling etc. it’s like as soon as they stepped in their room the masks came off. A man is supposed to love his wife as Christ loved the church, that automatically implies respect protection kindness true love and the willingness to lay down his life for her and children. When a man is into excessive pda he’s just trying to pimp a woman out, and trying devalue her publicly  like look at what I’ve got and look at what she can do.

I glad you got out of that situationship. Some men are slick they won’t just grab you or put a hand where it doesn’t belong at first it could be the conversation topic turns overtly sexual or sexual jokes also put down and meaness towards you out of thin air verbally or about his ex or women in general, comments then he’ll say I was only kidding or joking, lighten up. No you need to check them right at that moment don’t let it slide. Especially when you’ve barely met or know him also if at any point in the relationship he starts doing these things, draw your line. If he cannot or will not respect you, Drop him block him on all communications and ghost him quick he’s an abuser and may secretly hate women.

My advice to you if a man is trying to push your private space or comfort zones too quickly check him quick on it assertively with firmness let him know ONCE that pda or more is a NO! We have to have clear boundaries as women and not let men or society pressure us into what suits them. 
But I find that men who were well brought up with respect for women don’t do this usually.
This should be on the Christian single ladies thread.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 3, 2019)

DH had to remind me that sometimes people are "too young" to understand what I'm saying, no matter how much I break it down. *sigh*


----------



## Chromia (Sep 5, 2019)

The way some people treat others in the workplace.....

Thank you @Lucia for what you wrote.

I'll add...

Psalm 141:9-10
Keep me from the snares they have laid for me, And from the traps of the workers of iniquity. Let the wicked fall into their own nets, While I escape safely.

Prayer For Protection At Work

Prayer Against Repaying Evil With Evil


----------



## Lucia (Sep 11, 2019)

Maracujá said:


> A couple of years ago, someone here or on a Catholic blog made the comment that most people were getting away with sin. To which someone else replied: "It only seems that way. Stick around for 10-20 years and then see."
> 
> Well, I've been alive for more than 10-20 years and ummm...this is scary. Can some of you seasoned Christian ladies delve deep into the topic of sowing and reaping? Both in the negative as in the positive sense. Please and thank you .



You may see people getting away with sin but it is only the appearance of getting away with sin it’s only an illusion. More specifically it’s satans and all his demons/false gods’ slight of hand.

Matt 7:13
You can enter God’s Kingdom only through the narrow gate. The highway to hell is broad, and its gate is wide for the many who choose that way.

Also you’ve heard different versions of this quote but it was first stated by St Bernard de Clairvaux circa 1100s
“Hell is full of good intentions and wishes.”

God hasn’t changed His position on things and the road to salvation Romans 5 is still the same.

Galatians 6:7  Do not be deceived: God cannot be mocked. A man reaps what he sows.

The Bible is clear, Christian traditions, laws of nature, physics, biology and spiritual realm all work on universal principles established by God.
If you plant a redwood seed you will eventually get a redwood tree after 100 plus years it will be a towering example of simple truth. No one who sows a coconut seed expects to get carrots. Following the same principle if you sow sin and wickedness into your life, that’s exactly what you will get. The principles of the universe work every time for goodness or for evil whether you know about them or not they work on your life and also work on the lives of your *descendants. (I’ll get back to that one later).

Let’s say we have 2 families Fam C not only goes to church but actually tries their best to live out Christian values avoiding committing mortal sins  and or *abominations (these can be found in Deuteronomy and Romans to start). They treat people with kindness and love respect without allowing users to take complete advantage of them and put them in a bad way.

Now you have Fam S they have good intentions and mean well but they don’t follow any Christian traditions or go to church and don’t try to live out Christian values because they are the end all and be all of morality they choose what’s right for them and believe that as long as they’re “a good person” living some good ideals because it doesn’t disturb they’re beliefs on life and  how it should be lived.
This family often just looks out for themselves and no one else if they occasionally go to church they easily fall prey to false preachers who tickle their ears and tell them what they want to hear and not the WHOLE truth.  Since they don’t think or know that Gods laws rules and examples set forth in the word both written Bible and passed down through tradition they suffer the consequences of being  both rebellious against God and their choices. Thus reaping what they have sown Knowingly or Unknowingly it doesn’t matter Gods law stands.

Now anyone can fall or stumble Fam C or Fam S but those from Fam C have the knowledge the habits and tools needed to get back on track with God where Fam S or anyone who has had a big fall will flounder around until they receive a moment of grace from God and they can choose to accept it or keep going their own way. Fam C has sown kindness and goodness whereas Fam S some stumbles into kindness but most times only for their own benefit.

I know personally my hang up was I knew people were doing the wrong things either out of ignorance or just straight they knew what they were doing was wrong and an affront or abomination against God. But nothing appeared to happened to them. I didn’t see their comeuppance or their turn around and renewal.
 As Christians we need to let that one go because as Galatians said God will not be mocked but He is patient and kind and has grace for us but we must accept it if we don’t then we are left to suffer the long term consequences of our choices. The devil takes care of his own and has a great PR team. Notice how people living in sin are the loudest.
Like Julie who shacks up w Jimmy for 7 years finally getting married is going to make sure everyone knows even though before she got the ring had relative morality and justifying statements  like: Marriage is just a piece of paper and I/We don’t need a piece of paper to show we’re in love.

Also most times we do not get to see what these people reap. Sometimes we  do    (Hey I’m human, what?)
But since it’s not up to us and we don’t know whether  they will one day repent and be renewed in their minds  or born again of water and spirit “who are we to judge” - Pope Francis said and since we really don’t have ALL the omnipotent facts before us— do we. 
That’s why we check people’s SM or sometimes get Updates’s on the grapevine.



4. Proverbs 11:18; "A wicked person earns deceptive wages,but the one who sows righteousness reaps a sure reward."

5. Proverbs 14:14; "The faithless will be fully repaid for their ways, and the good rewarded for theirs."

Also a good example of Gods grace and mercy.
Matthew 13:24-30

*The Parable of Weeds among the Wheat*
24 Another parable he put before them, saying, “The kingdom of heaven may be compared to a man who sowed good seed in his field; 25 but while men were sleeping, his enemy came and sowed weeds among the wheat, and went away. 26 So when the plants came up and bore grain, then the weeds appeared also. 27 And the servantsof the householder came and said to him, ‘Sir, did you not sow good seed in your field? How then has it weeds?’ 28 He said to them, ‘An enemy has done this.’ The servants said to him, ‘Then do you want us to go and gather them?’ 29 But he said, ‘No; lest in gathering the weeds you root up the wheat along with them. 30 Let both grow together until the harvest; and at harvest time I will tell the reapers, Gather the weeds first and bind them in bundles to be burned, but gather the wheat into my barn.’”

*descendants: Now if you understand how we suffer the consequences of original sin then you understand that sins of the rest of our ancestors weigh on us as well in the form of c sequences. That’s why repentance (even of sins we did not actually commit but were committed by our ancestors count but that’s in another post) and deliverance is key.

*Abominations: Deuteronomy 18:9-
*Occult Practices*
9 When you enter the land the Lord your God is giving you, do not learn to imitate the detestable ways of the nations there. 10 Let no one be found among you who sacrifices their son or daughter in the fire, who practices divination or sorcery, interprets omens, engages in witchcraft, 11 or casts spells or who is a medium or spiritist or who consults the dead. 12 Anyone who does these things is detestable to the Lord; because of these same detestable practices the Lord your God will drive out those nations before you. 13 You must be blameless before the Lord your God.

Link
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Deuteronomy+18&version=NIV&interface=amp

Matt 15:19
For out of the heart come evil thoughts, murders, adulteries, fornications, thefts, false witness, slanders.

Corinthians 6:18
Flee immorality. Every other sin that a man commits is outside the body, but the immoral man sins against his own body.

Corinthians 6:9

Or do you not know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived; neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor effeminate, nor homosexuals,


Well I’ll add more or start a new post if I think of anything else. Hope I explained it well.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## mz.rae (Sep 28, 2019)

It’s crazy how things can seem to be going your way, and people are saying you should be so happy. But in reality, you are anything but happy.


----------



## Mitzi (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Learn2Gro (Oct 13, 2019)

Jeremiah 33:3.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 2, 2019)

Part 2


----------



## Lucia (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Lucia (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## mensa (Oct 31, 2021)

Lucia said:


>


True. This lady at my church wants to bring in "Christian yoga." But?, it's no such thing.


----------

